# mod site



## easy3.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

lookin to do some upgrades to my 03 A6 both aesthetic and performance, any good sites i should check out?


_Modified by easy3.0 at 12:00 AM 6/21/2009_


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: mod site (easy3.0)*

H&R Race springs will have you sitting perfect, unless you have the money to spend on coil overs.
Aside from boost, don't waste your time on power modifications for the 3.0.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: mod site (easy3.0)*

Hey Easy
They are ALL on VAGLinks.com (my sig) You can also use PlanetVAG.com to search for VAG stuff. Bookmark it








If you find something that is not let me know so I can add it!








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## easy3.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: mod site (Massboykie)*

awesome that is exactly what i was lookin for.


----------

